# Dodo juice home brew



## ben.beesley (Aug 27, 2011)

Got this for a Christmas present, loved making it!! (Anyone know the ingredients so I can make some more!!!) Just waiting for some nice weather to apply a coat  





































Can't think of a name for it tho!!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Not used this myself mate, but from what I can gather, it's a lot more complex than you may think, all ingredients are ready mixed and prepared in to separate containers and all you do is mix and cool? Correct me if wrong? 
I would have thought the ingredients list would be copyrighted aswell. 
However if you have a look at some of the homemade threads there could possibly be ingredients lists on there, of not I have a couple I could send you.
The best person to ask on here regarding this prosuct would be Jay, The_Bouncer.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I really wanted one of these for Christmas but I have so many dodo waxes I don't know what to do with them.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Dodo Juice are the best for questions on this - it's an amazing product set - works first time every time - making a homebrew yourself is far more complicated - i doubt whatever solvents / oils that come with this kit you'd be able to buy - that would remain the IP of Dodo Juice.

Awesome kit tho` :thumb:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I got one of these for Christmas and have just applied it to my A6 to test the durability. Really easy to brew, although you seem to have put a little too much water in the pan in the second picture as there is wax on the surface of the water. Good al round experience for me and a nice wax to apply and buff off. I must admit that I have only used meguiars and dodojuice so don't have a broad experience of different waxes.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

The glass jar contains a simple beeswax and carnauba wax mix of raw flakes. The liquid phase is a more complicated compound, containing solvent as well as other ingredients. These can't be separated for intellectual property reasons (a lot of the skill of wax making is in this blend) but we may end up selling the solvent phase separately (maybe without colour or fragrance) to enable more Home Brew experimentation at a high level. You can, of course, just use normal solvents or drying oils, such as linseed oil, but our liquid phase is far more special and really boosts performance.


----------



## ben.beesley (Aug 27, 2011)

Dodo Factory said:


> The glass jar contains a simple beeswax and carnauba wax mix of raw flakes. The liquid phase is a more complicated compound, containing solvent as well as other ingredients. These can't be separated for intellectual property reasons (a lot of the skill of wax making is in this blend) but we may end up selling the solvent phase separately (maybe without colour or fragrance) to enable more Home Brew experimentation at a high level. You can, of course, just use normal solvents or drying oils, such as linseed oil, but our liquid phase is far more special and really boosts performance.


Please do sell it on its own!! Just got myself another home brew kit  love dodo goodies and wanting to treat myself to a buff daddy soon 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------

